# Problema con circuito Vumetro KA2284



## excelplus_psx (Jul 25, 2009)

Hola, me he encontrado con este circuito en una pagina, y lo he probado en el protoboard, y no funciona.... mi pregunta es si acaso el circuito esta correcto o no... De antemano gracias...  

El circuito usa un integardo KA2284


----------



## zopilote (Jul 26, 2009)

excelplus_psx dijo:
			
		

> Hola, me he encontrado con este circuito en una pagina, y lo he probado en el protoboard, y no funciona.... mi pregunta es si acaso el circuito esta correcto o no... De antemano gracias...
> 
> El circuito usa un integardo KA2284



hola excelplus_psx , lo que pasa es que encontraste este popular sitio de esquemas gratis (para aficionados), llamado pablin, y era de esperarse que cometieces ese error de todo principiante, no coger el diagrama del fabricante del  IC, el cual si funciona.

Etolipoz
----------

Alimenta a un mendigo y lo habras salvado un dia, enseñale a pescar y lo alimentaras de por vida.


----------



## elmo2 (Jul 26, 2009)

la resistencia de 220 ohms debe ir entre la pata 9 y la pata 6, y la pata 9 directamente a V+...

del condensador de 47 uF no estoy seguro... yo lo conectaria a la pata 9 en lugar de conectarlo a el riel que alimenta los LEDs...

saludos...


----------



## excelplus_psx (Jul 26, 2009)

Hola, pude hacerlo funcionar Zopilote..:B, lo malo, es que nose como hacerlo funcionar con un mp3, puesto que lo hize funcionar con la salida del equipo de musica y anda perfecto, pero a al hora de conectarlo al mp3 no funciona...lo otro es que cuando el cto esta sin estar conectado a la fuente de sonido en este quedan todos prendidos.....Ojala me puedan ayudar.Saludos!


----------



## polyys (Ene 15, 2010)

excelplus_psx como hiciste funcionar al final el circuito del vumetro de 5 led's ... con la configuracion del diagrama de PABLIN o con alguna otro configuracion u otro circuito??
quizas el que sale en el datasheet??


----------



## arg (Ene 17, 2010)

Este vumetro con el mismo esquema que muestra aqui tambien cuando lo hice no me funciono, 
Usa el que te sale en el datasheet este te funciona a la perfeccion, eh hecho como 10 de estos, y es bastante sencible a la entrada con el mp3 podrias mover los 5 leds sin ningun problema, solo ajustas bien el potenciometro que lleva a la entrada.


----------



## Alesimov (Jul 16, 2010)

ola soy nuevo en esto de la electronica y quisiera saber en el circuito de datasheet la parte en la que dice "Input" en esa parte debo conectar la salida de audio de mi reproductor?


----------



## zxeth (Jul 16, 2010)

El circuito de pablin esta bien, fue uno de mis primeros circuitos sacados de interenet, lastima que esta muy tirada abajo esa pagina. Fijate la polaridad de los leds (me paso ami )


----------

